# losing hair from lupus - need scarf ideas



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I am losing my hair by the handfuls at this point. I hate the thought of a wig and am secure enough to just use a nice scarf or wrap or something. I have not paid any attention to what other people wear when they have been through something like this - I guess so I didn't appear rude - like I was staring. 

Does anyone have scarf / wrap patterns? I can sew though don't have a ton of energy right now ... but dd (17) took 3 years of sewing through 4h and sewed with me for a time too. If it isn't too complicated I am sure she can handle it. Thanks in advance.
Laurie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

some of these scarves are larger then most and can easily be made using a rolled hem on a serger and can be made out of cotton if that is all that is available. you choose the fabric and if you can't finish the edge... that will add character to your design!

hope these help...

http://craftersjourney.com/how-to-tie-a-head-scarf/

http://www.savvysheitels.com/tie-a-scarf.shtml

http://www.bellescarves.com/tie_babushka.html

http://www.bellescarves.com/tie_brigitte.html

http://www.kangausa.com/howtotie.htm

http://www.coveryourhair.com/HowToTieTiechels.html


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

These are awesome sites. It is just what I was looking for. Thank you so much. I was chuckling at the one that you could tie your own bathing suit. Most of those scarves are a little thin for my taste to do that. 

I have a beautiful scarf I got at a thrift store for $3.00 - cotton, nice print - I'm going to give it a shot - then cut what is left of the hair - (Very little!)

thanks again.
Laurie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

VTfarma, I have never learned to post sites (it's on my list of things to learn  ) but put in Hillbilly Housewife, I believe she has links to head apparel you can make yourself. It's also a great frugal recipe, etc site! I'm in southern VT and loving every minute. Good luck with your search!


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Thanks homefire - I will find it. Just copy the site and paste it in to put in the link in the post. Did that just make sense? 

Isn't VT great. We are in nw corner and wishing for more land and privacy but we'll take this. Its close to family and doctors for me.

Laurie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

www.nancysnotions.com Creative Kindness Not sure
if there is anything here you might like. Happy sewing.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Our house gets quite chilly in winter and it gets cold enough that falling asleep is difficult.

I have a big head so ready made knit caps don't fit. I bought a 1/3 of a yard of 54" wide fine fleece with the intention of making a hat, but never got around to it. One night it was so cold in bed that I just couldn't sleep. Finally I grabbed the length fleece, used it as a (loose) scarf and fell asleep right away. 

Now I sleep with a fleece scarf for most of fall and all of winter. I know 54 inches sounds really long, but I've found that I don't have to tie a knot under my neck because the scarf stays in place if I tuck the ends under the covers.

The homemade fleece scarf is cheaper than buying a store scarf, plus it is easy to make because you don't really have to hem the edges.
deb
in wi


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Thanks Deb, Great idea. I've noticed that even though I still have some hair that my head is freezing at night - hence so am I. I actually put a fleece blanket over my head the other night. DH thought THAT was really sexy! Can't imagine what the problem was...

I think I will see if I can find some very pretty fleece to use. I have a psychedelic pink orange combination but that may give me nightmares. 

Laurie


----------



## puglady (Aug 25, 2002)

Another baldy here (chemo killed mine). I use bandannas a lot, with the point at the back tucked under the knot for more coverage. I also just use lengths of fabric wrapped around and tied. I am a school teacher, so I am trying to match my clothes, at least semi-well. I also found some great head wraps on ebay with "chemo head wrap" or "chemo head scarf". Unlike some of you, my meds give me "power surges"  so I'm usually looking for cotton or light weight material. Good luck!


----------

